# Hello From South Australia



## The Tinman (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello! I am a keen aquatic gardener and want to llearn more


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome, Tinman!

This is the best place to discuss aquarium aquatic plants.

...just you need to watch for the Wicked Witch, heheh

--Nikolay


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC! This is one of the best plant forums on the net!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey mate, nice to see someone from down-under join us!  I'm sure you'll find this board really helpful as it includes some of the most knowledgable people in the hobby.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome Tinman, you have came to the right place to learn.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Pleased to meet you Tinman!  

As stated, this is one of the best, most friendly places to get good plant advice.


----------

